# Germany Bundesliga 23 May



## A_Skywalker (May 18, 2009)

23 May 12:30 Arminia Bielefeld v Hannover 96  1.61 4.33 4.00   
23 May 12:30 Bayern Munich v VfB Stuttgart  1.66 3.80 4.33   
23 May 12:30 Borussia M'gladbach v Borussia Dortmund  3.75 3.30 1.90  
23 May 12:30 Cologne v Bochum  2.00 3.40 3.40   
23 May 12:30 Cottbus v Bayer Leverkusen  2.30 4.33 2.30   
23 May 12:30 Eintracht Frankfurt v Hamburg  5.00 4.33 1.50   
23 May 12:30 Karlsruhe v Hertha Berlin  3.75 4.75 1.61  
23 May 12:30 Schalke v TSG Hoffenheim  1.85 3.50 3.75   
23 May 12:30 Wolfsburg v Werder Bremen  1.50 3.75 6.00


----------

